# Yamaha Grizzly/Kodiak 450 Best mid tire



## MJSOLER2412 (Jul 10, 2018)

what’s the biggest tire you can run on it before you run into problems?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably a 28" tall in a lighter tire. anything more or heavier and you're going to need a lift and some clutch work.


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

I have a 2020 Kodiak 450 and just put on 28" mega mayhems. No rubbing in the front, quite a bit in the rear with a passenger on. Cranked the shocks all the way up in the rear and it solved the rubbing issue, while I was at it I cranked the front shocks to one step below all the way. Perfect.

The size and weight of the tires (30lbs fronts, 33lbs rear EACH) did affect performance, but not nearly as bad as i was expecting. Its mostly noticeable in high gear. I'm going to install 1.5mm of shim in the primary clutch, that will restore the factory overall drive ratio.


----------

